

Show HN: Anchor: Free Client Management and Invoicing App for Freelancers - tlongren
https://longren.io/anchor-a-free-client-management-invoicing-app-for-freelancers/

======
mjnaus
I like Anchor, same as I did Duet (actually bought a copy of it a few months
back). The two major issues I have with both is:

a) the lack of support (this applies more to Duet then to Anchor obviously b)
the lack of multi currency invoicing. Having the need to invoice customers in
4 different currencies means I can't use either Duet or Anchor :(

Other then that, I personally love self-hosted alternatives to expensive SaaS
software!

